# Repelling Pigeons



## Bermuda_pete (Dec 10, 2004)

Feral pigeons are congregating on the rooves, ledges and railings of my residential property leaving the balcony, pool area and patios a mess with there droppings. What is the most effective way of getting rid of these birds?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

You could try this...


http://drijgers.fol.nl/pigeonloft.html


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Move into town ?*



Bermuda_pete said:


> Feral pigeons are congregating on the rooves, ledges and railings of my residential property leaving the balcony, pool area and patios a mess with there droppings. What is the most effective way of getting rid of these birds?


 Hello Bermuda,

From your perspective, these birds are a chore and an inconvience because like all wild life there are droppings. If you havn't figured it out yet, if you read a number of these various posts, these people are real bird, and in particular, pigeon lovers.

If you have any kind of a heart and soul, I ask you to consider this for a moment. Many of the readers and posters on this web sight, keep pigeons as pets INSIDE their homes. Would there be any chance, that you could simply pull the garden hose out and clean the affected areas ? 

If you consider for a moment that you may have built your home under their home, you really intrudered into their living space. It is pretty safe to say, that feral pigeons were in your area, before your home was built.

I don't know if you can find it in your heart to make friends with these creatures or not. You must look at yourself in the mirrow every morning. I ask you to keep reading the various posts, and allow the stories of love and compassion for these creatures touch your heart.

I am sorry if I did not have the answer you were looking for. I have grown to attached to these birds, and we owe them a debt of gratitude, for what they or their relatives, did for us throughout war and peace.


----------



## ZanEey (Dec 13, 2004)

*Same info needed*

I'd like to know a humane way to repel pigeons on my balcony. I have nothing against pigeons, and I know some people love them and keep them as pets, but some people keep cockroaches as pets, and not everyone wants them around their house.

The thing is, I just discovered today that I have a pair that have two babies in a nest on my balcony. I don't want to injur or impair any of them. I just don't want them to breed on my balcony again.

I don't know what to do. Is it safe to simply expose their nest? The chicks are walking (I think), and are about the size of a closed fist. I read on here that pigeons lay 2 more eggs while they are already rearing 2. I really don't want another batch on my balcony.

Please, could someone tell me the best way to stop them breeding on my balcony. I want to take away the little enclave they discovered (a small table against a wall on an angle - crafty little things), and I don't want to harm their little ones in any way. Is it safe to expose their nest with the chicks at that size? I'd also then like to hose out their feces, which really stinks (and is what lead me to the discovery), with some disinfectant as I read there are various diseases in their feces.

Could I please get some serious help with this? Thanks.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

It is really hard to figure this out without knowing how your balcony is set up. Can you see the nest and if they layed more eggs? I would cover any other area where they could lay another nest.
I have my pij cage on the back patio. The ferals like to hangout on top of it. I bought chicken wire and put it on top of the cage in a wavy like pattern. The ferals do not hang out there anymore.
Any place they can build a nest you need to cover it or put something there.
For the nest that is already there check and see if there are eggs in it.
I would not expose the nest until those little guys are gone.
*NOT SURE*, but if you keep checking to see if they layed an egg. You may be able to remove it.
Once the little guys are gone remove the nest and cover it or put something there so they can't nest.
So if there is no place to nest and you don't provide food the pijs should go away.
I hope this helps.


----------

